# Cartoni animati riassunti in 5 minuti. Stefano Piffer. Video Youtube



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Stefano Piffer è uno youtuber che sta facendo parlare molto di sè grazie al suo canale all'interno del quale si diverte a postare riassunti estremi (della durata di 3-5 minuti) ed ironici dei cartoni animati più popolari negli anni '80 - '90.

All'interno del canale troviamo, ad esempio, 

Tutto Doraemon in 5 minuti

Calendar Men in 4 minuti

Sui Monti con Annette in 4 minuti

Hello Spank in 4 minuti e mezzo

L'uomo tigre in quattro minuti e mezzo

Occhi di gatto in quattro minuti e mezzo

Lady Oscar in 3 minuti 

E altri

*Tutti i video, con i riassunti, qui in basso al secondo post*


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Goldrake in 4 minuti

Video


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Calendar Men in 4 minuti VIDEO


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

La maga Chappy in 4 minuti VIDEO


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Mimì e le ragazze della pallavolo in 3 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Tutti in campo con Lotti in 3 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Doraemon in 5 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Il tulipano nero in 3 minuti e mezzo


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Lady Oscar in 3 minuti e mezzo


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Anna dai capelli rossi in 5 minuti. VIDEO


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

L'uomo tigre in 4 minuti e mezzo


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Mila e Shiro in 3 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

C'era una volta Pollon in 3 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Occhi di gatto in 4 minuti e mezzo


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

Georgie in 4 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

La magica Emi in 4 minuti


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2015)

L'ape Magà in 3 minuti


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2015)

Un tempo i cartoni giappi erano pieni di gnocca


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un tempo i cartoni giappi erano pieni di gnocca



Anche adesso non scherzano.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Aprile 2015)

Come youtuber non mi fa impazzire


----------

